# My New 1989 635CSI - Idle and smog problems



## Dreamweaver69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just bought one of my dream cars. It failed smog (in Ca). Got to the end of the test and, after the shop tried 4 times, it wouldn't pass the Evap portion of the test.

took it to my Shadtree Mechanic, who is pretty good and without scanning it he said to replace the following:

Mass Air flow sensor - he said it had been cracked open in the past and sealed with silicone or some other sealant, so it should probably be replaced
Coolant temp sensor - it is missing all together, so it needs to be replaced, and he said it "could" have something to do with the failed test, but it needs one anyway
Idle control valve - The car is idling pretty funky... idle @ 800rpm, it races a little at idle. Then, when I get it up to speed (40mph+) the idle will intermittently get "stuck" at approx 2000 rpm. I drop it in neutral while driving, hit the accelerator a couple of times, it drops back down to the 800 RPM, and I drop it back in gear and continue driving. It does this all the time, but not 100% of the time. Essentially I have to manually "kickdown".

What's your best guess without seeing it? Planning on doing a volt/ohm test on it before I order a MAF... if I can even find one! Been looking for a replacement or reman Mass Air flow Sensor for a week and running into brick walls.

thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Dreamweaver69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's something new on this:
I've been driving it every day for the last 2 weeks, Last night I went to jump in at about 2:00 am to go home - it was about 62 degrees F. I tried to start it 3 or 4 times and it wouldn't start. I waited 3-5 minutes between attempts and, after the 3rd or 4th time I decided to let it roll back - it was parked on a bit of an incline. I thought that MAYBE it had something to do with the car not being level... just a guess. I let it roll back, waited another 4 or 5 minutes, and it started right up. I started it again this morning (on level ground) and it started right up again. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Dreamweaver69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Nothing? Still stuck


----------

